# Universal Monster Chase Pieces...



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Found the other day at TRU...The Creature From The Black Lagoon and The Mummy both are chase piece glow in the dark figures. I put them up on Ebay....


----------



## 69camaro (Oct 4, 2004)

I found them both at TRU also.
I noticed the Mummy that I found had some hairline cracks in the plastic in the chest area.
When I checked some on Ebay, I seen a few that had the hairline cracks.


----------

